# Greg Boliard



## STINGER (Oct 15, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about GM Greg Boliard ? He seems to have dropped off the face of the earth. His Dojang has been closed. No info. Former student 2nd degree World Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do Federation. Thank You.


----------



## MI_martialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Mu Sa Kwan Tang Soo Do


----------

